# Anyone have a newer 17" Specialized for me?



## Beast_Ed (Jun 1, 2009)

I need to replace my old Rock Hopper with a new bike ...


----------



## bvibert (Jun 1, 2009)

I've got a sweet 23" Rockhopper I could sell ya...

Any reason in particular that it has to be a Specialized?


----------



## Beast_Ed (Jun 1, 2009)

I like Specialized ?


----------



## bvibert (Jun 1, 2009)

Beast_Ed said:


> I like Specialized ?



Good enough reason I guess.  I was just wondering...

No offense or anything, but it seems a little restrictive to limit yourself to only one brand, especially if you're looking for used.  I like Specialized and all, but there's tons of other great brands out there.

What year is the rockhopper that you're looking to replace?

Are you looking for a hard tail or full suspension?


----------



## Beast_Ed (Jun 1, 2009)

I would like a hard tail - I like the new Rockhopper Pro - it's around $1200, nice bike.  Am considering buying it, but figured I'd investigate other options.

My rockhopper is from 1995 - it has been through hell and back, love it.  Most of the parts are newer, but I still can't get it to shift properly.  I'm done with it.


----------



## Philpug (Jun 2, 2009)

I have always liked Specialized's geometry. Keep an eye for a Stumpjumper / SJ Pro.


----------



## severine (Jun 2, 2009)

I can make you a deal on my sweet Hardrock. I think it's a S or XS.  :lol:

Have you checked Craigslist?


----------



## bvibert (Jun 2, 2009)

Beast_Ed said:


> I would like a hard tail - I like the new Rockhopper Pro - it's around $1200, nice bike.



Nice looking bike.  I like the color of the Pros.


----------



## Beast_Ed (Jun 2, 2009)

Yah, that's the bike I like.  I might have to get one.


----------



## Trekchick (Jun 3, 2009)

severine said:


> I can make you a deal on my sweet Hardrock. I think it's a S or XS.  :lol:


You need to get your cute tush out there on your bike!!!




Beast_Ed said:


> I need to replace my old Rock Hopper with a new bike ...


I was in the LBS yesterday, have to go back today to pick up MrTC's bike.  I noticed that they have some big price breaks on last year bikes.  I can look and see what they have in a 17 and let you know.


----------



## Beast_Ed (Jun 3, 2009)

I'd love to find a Rock Hopper '08


----------



## Trekchick (Jun 3, 2009)

I'll check and take pics if they have one for a killer deal.


----------



## Trekchick (Jun 3, 2009)

My LBS has the 09 Rockhopper in stock, but not the 08.
Their sister shop(s) in Traverse City have 4 08's in stock, 3 Blue and 1 Green.
Price $589.00+ shipping.

He said to order from their site to make shipping easier, but I only see the 09's on their site.
http://mclaincycle.com/sitesearch.cfm?contenttype=0&navigatorid=0&destinationid=0&pageid=60&action=
If you need me to help out, let me know.


----------



## Trev (Jun 9, 2009)

Beast_Ed said:


> I'd love to find a Rock Hopper '08



I picked up a rock hopper pro disk 08 in April. Berlin bike shop... left over (obviously) for $900.

Love the bike..  and the price.. poke around and I would spend a bit of time calling shops as well.

OHH!

And if your buying new - check into the European one.. the Champagne color is a bit nicer then the Orange.. course.. you got ship it.. and get it through customs.. and home land pretend security..  and then there are the lemmings...


----------



## Trekchick (Jun 10, 2009)

Maybe I'm wrong here, but I can't see how you're talking about the same bike...
The Rockhopper '09 that McClain had at the store near me is like this.(see below)
The '08 is similar but with a bit of a better shock combination, and different color choices.
So, my puzzlement is how did Trev get an '08 for 900.00 (seems a bit much) when my LBS has the '08 for 589.00.
Am I looking at the wrong bike?






09 SPECIALIZED ROCKHOPPER COMP DISC

$769.99
With Specialized's light, agile M4-aluminum frame, a 100mm-travel RockShox Dart fork and powerful Avid disc brakes, the Rockhopper Comp Disc is ready for anything. Plus, its 24-speed full Shimano drivetrain lets you spin easily up tough climbs and fly down fireroads effortlessly. And, with Specialized/Alex rims wrapped with Fast Trak tires, you'll stick to the trail and keep the rubber side do


----------



## Greg (Jun 10, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> Am I looking at the wrong bike?



MSRP on the '09 Pro is $1,350. The Comp is $770.

http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?sid=09Rockhopper&eid=107


----------



## bvibert (Jun 10, 2009)

Trekchick said:


> Maybe I'm wrong here, but I can't see how you're talking about the same bike...
> The Rockhopper '09 that McClain had at the store near me is like this.(see below)
> The '08 is similar but with a bit of a better shock combination, and different color choices.
> So, my puzzlement is how did Trev get an '08 for 900.00 (seems a bit much) when my LBS has the '08 for 589.00.
> ...



They're talking about the Rockhopper Pro, which, among other things, has a much better fork:
http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCBkModel.jsp?sid=09Rockhopper&eid=107




The 09 pro retails for $1350, while the comp retails for $770.


----------



## Trekchick (Jun 10, 2009)

LOL, as you know, I'm never too proud to be proven wrong. 
Thanks for pointing me to my missed word (Pro)


----------



## Greg (Jun 10, 2009)

BTW, the orange is hot.


----------



## severine (Jun 10, 2009)

Greg said:


> BTW, the orange is hot.



That's why I chose my bike, dontcha know?


----------



## Trekchick (Jun 10, 2009)

Greg said:


> BTW, the orange is hot.


I agree completely!!

If Beast_Ed is looking for a different model RockHopper than the one I priced, I'll be happy to pm the Phone number of the shop and see what they have.  It seems that they're eager to get rid of some of last years bikes that they're sitting on.


----------

